# "Today's Posts" Gone



## sastark (Jan 8, 2009)

I notice that the "Today's Posts" link has disappeared from my box o' links at the top of the PB (where the "User CP", "Blogs", "FAQ", "Donate", etc links are). I now only see "New Posts" instead of both "New Posts" and "Today's Posts".

I understand if this was an administrative decision, but I did use that link quite often (as in, every time I check the PB), so if it is possible to get it back, I'd really appreciate it. If not, I can live with that, too.

Thanks!


*Edited to add:*
DOH! No sooner do I post, than I see the "Today's Posts" link is back. Never mind, I guess!


----------



## Herald (Jan 8, 2009)

It's back.


----------



## Tripel (Jan 8, 2009)

I have it


----------



## GTMOPC (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet!!!

I used it a lot too!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2009)

I was upgrading the board. There are some template tweaks I add and that's one of them I put back.


----------



## brymaes (Jan 8, 2009)

I see it on my PC but its never there when I browse the board on a mobile device.


----------

